# domestic or wild rat???



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

just noticed this running through our garden, cant decided if it is a wild rat or a domestic rat? 

what does everyone else think?


----------



## leeky (Mar 25, 2009)

Probably wild..little agouti face! Looks like it's having fun though!


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

just a guess but, id say wild coz of the colour but wild rats iv seen are alot bigger??? so may be wrong

it is a cutie tho, catch it n send it 2 me :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

looks like a wild to me, looks like the last 6 spaggy has been kind enough to kill n bring in to the bottom of the stairs for us, that'll be the last time i ever go downstairs without my glasses on! :lol2: we live near a canal though so theres quite a few round here. Ninja hasnt touched any of um, that spaggy is a killer!


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would say wild rat.


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Looks like a typical wild rat to me!


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

i would say wild but may be wrong, full of disease, i love domesticated rats, but wild carry loads of disease, best to cull them when its needed.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Wild. It's very rare you'll find a released rat in your garden, not impossible, but very very rare. Even if you did - it would be carrying everything wild rats do.


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

Are wild ones usually tame? this one was running around the garden stealing bread whilst four of us were stood watching it and talking. lol.


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

did it have white feet or belly? 

wild rats dont have white feet  and if it had always been in an area around people its probably used to people being around so wont be scared of them
x


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Wild at a guess, domestic releases don't tend to have a long life expectancy, cute nonetheless.


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

yeah sadly it is cute lol.

erm not sure on the white belly, will have a look when im next in the garden.

weve got a humane trap, so il leave it out and hopefully it will go in that.


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

I'd get in the garden with a large shovel if i was you and kill it! It'll be full of diseases!


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

if its the first time youve seen it it may be a neighbours who's has escaped so if you catch it in the humane trap just check it doesnt have a lil white belly


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I doubt it's tame, and it'll be carrying all sorts of things from lice, fleas, etc to leptospirosis. I'd avoid. And dont feed it. You'll only attract all his mates too.

And if you have pets, even worse pet rats, if you catch it you risk passing all those problems onto yours.


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

lol id rather not kill it myself, but yeah I will check if it has a white belly once we have caught  Its quite a clean looking rat, doesnt look scruffy and like I said before is quite tame so I just wondered if it could be a pet one thats escaped.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Not all rats carry Lepto. I would trap it and realease it in a woods somewhere in the area(not to near or it will come back.) This is what we do with the rats we trap at the sanctuary. I dont know why some people think that ALL wild rats are diseased as its so not true. I even hand reared a newborn rat pup and released her when she was a few months old as she lost her tameness and reverted back to being wild


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

yeah I couldnt harm it, so il let it go in the woods


----------



## fern (May 25, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Not all rats carry Lepto. I would trap it and realease it in a woods somewhere in the area(not to near or it will come back.) This is what we do with the rats we trap at the sanctuary. I dont know why some people think that ALL wild rats are diseased as its so not true. I even hand reared a newborn rat pup and released her when she was a few months old as she lost her tameness and reverted back to being wild



agree


----------



## gnipper (Feb 13, 2007)

Not all rats carry Lepto no but can you tell which do or don't? By the looks of it its a young wild rat and he certainly knows where he is and like he's been living there a while feeding from your bird feeders so I would imagine he has family around. If I were you i'd get rid asap before they end up a problem. Personally I wouldn't relocate as they are vermin, an alien species which cause millions in damage every year in both urban and rural places. The best wild rat is a dead one.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Amyboo said:


> Are wild ones usually tame? this one was running around the garden stealing bread whilst four of us were stood watching it and talking. lol.


 Wild rats can be bold. I was once stood talking to a lady who kept chickens and I pointed to a couple of them sitting not 10 feet away, eating grain out of the chicken feeder.
Kill the filthy things.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Amyboo said:


> yeah sadly it is cute lol.
> 
> erm not sure on the white belly, will have a look when im next in the garden.
> 
> weve got a humane trap, so il leave it out and hopefully it will go in that.


 and once it's in the humane trap? You can't release it anywhere as rats are territorial. So you release it into other territory and the resident rats attack it, leaving it to die terrified and slowly from it's wounds. Or, it simply comes back if it manages to escape the residents of that territory. Make sure you wash your hands thoroughly too as they carry horrible diseases.They kill nestlings and steal eggs from songbird nests too.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Despite being a rat lover, I'm inclined to think better left alone than caught.

If you caught him you could seriously stress him out - I know wild mice often drop dead from shock of being caught, it's likely rats could too - plus as Fenwoman has said, relocating him puts him in even more danger.

Your best bet is to stop feeding him, remove his source of food, and he'll wander off somewhere else to eat. The only humane way to get rid of rats is to stop giving them reason to be there.

Wild rats aren't all mangey looking you know - it's a million times more likely that he is wild than someone's pet, I dont see the point in putting a wild animal through stress just to satisfy your curiosity.


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Stop providing food and it will go away. Rats learn to come to an easy source of food. We live near the fields(where hundreds of rats appear come harvest) and used to have a wild rat that came and swam round our pond to eat the koi food! Either take the food away or splat it!


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

its not to satisfy my curiosity! I was just asking what it was! If it was my pet that had got out I would want to know! 

Not feeding it is easier said than done as we have four guinea pigs, a rabbit and two wild hedgehogs living outside! do I let them starve?!


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

If you can't stop putting food out, it's time for option B. The wild hedgehogs won't starve and you can keep the guinea pigs and rabbits food in hutch if you're careful.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I can remember reading a guinea pig book, but alot of rats actually get into their hutches, and will bite/scratch them for their food..


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

My guinea pigs are near the house, the rat is at the bottom of the garden, it wont be able to get in to their cages, they are all stacked up, have perspex at the front, and they are thick cages so wouldnt be able to chew. besides they are in a conservatory type thing so no chance of getting near them. Its just the excess food that can spill out of the bags when we are cleaning them outside.


----------



## annsimpson1 (Mar 23, 2008)

when rats are young they will come out especially if theres food out on a regular basis, no dogs/cats etc, we had untill recently an albino, pink tail eyes etc I've never seen a wild one needless to say it met a sad end as it stood out so much we did try to catch it but with no luck. Theres a place called The British Wildlife Center not far and I was going to ask them if they'd have it as they have a display in a barn of rats living naturally (behind glass) but the owl or something got it before we did.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Amyboo said:


> its not to satisfy my curiosity! I was just asking what it was! If it was my pet that had got out I would want to know!
> 
> Not feeding it is easier said than done as we have four guinea pigs, a rabbit and two wild hedgehogs living outside! do I let them starve?!


 I have chickens, guinea pigs and rabbits living outside. I don't let them starve, nor do I allow access to their food by rats which pee on their food and can give them diseases which kill them. I doubt the wild hedgehogs are a source of food for the rat, they find their own food in the form of slugs and beetles.
If you have seen one rat, there will be another 20 nearby in the colony with more being bred daily. Personally? I'd not put up with living anywhere that was infested with rats. If I didn't already have bait boxes down, I'd get the rat man in. Lets hope your rabbits and guinea pigs don't die from the leptospirosis the rat may carry. I suppose if they do though, at last that will cut off it's food supply.:whistling2:


----------



## ChrisKing (Sep 30, 2008)

our guinea pigs and rabbits are not technically outside but within a old wooden conservatory that has doors and perspex that rats cannot get through. as my OH stated the rats cannot get in to their cages so why would a rat be peeing on their food!

also if you we're the knowledgeable person you insist you are you would know hedgehogs only eat slugs and snails when there is no food available.

if you had a pet rat that somehow escaped, how would you feel if it ended up being shot!?

im suprised that you can be so certain you do not live near rats, i mean you had a bloody moth egg case in your window, how disgusting is that!

i think you should appologise to Amy regarding our guinea pigs and rabbits dying as you seem to a complete insensitive old hag who always have something negative to say regardless of the situation.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

ChrisKing said:


> our guinea pigs and rabbits are not technically outside but within a old wooden conservatory that has doors and perspex that rats cannot get through. as my OH stated the rats cannot get in to their cages so why would a rat be peeing on their food!


 Ahh I see. I must have missed the bit where it was explained that the rats weren't getting to the food in the cages......oops.....no I didn't.....it wasn't mentioned in the post I responded to but in a later post where it was stated that food was spilled on the ground when cages were cleaned, then just left to lay there and not cleaned up..



> also if you we're the knowledgeable person you insist you are you would know hedgehogs only eat slugs and snails when there is no food available.


 Oh do tell oh wise one, what do obligate carnivore hedgepigs eat normally then? And to think I used to be a release site/rehabilitator of the species aswell as a member of the hedgepig preservation society.
This was taken from the society website under the 'diet' section.


> *Hedgehogs in the Garden
> *The hedgehog is known as ‘the gardener’s friend’ as it will eat slugs, beetles, caterpillars etc.,


 SO what did you think they ate?


> if you had a pet rat that somehow escaped, how would you feel if it ended up being shot!?


 I have several pet rats. They cannot escape. If one did, then getting shot would at least be a quicker death than the more likely ways it could die if one got outside. However, this is irelevant as the rat in question was a wild rat, the thread is about that wild rat, so I have no idea why the subject of one of my fancy rats should even arise.



> im suprised that you can be so certain you do not live near rats, i mean you had a bloody moth egg case in your window, how disgusting is that!


I do live near rats. Everyone lives near rats. The fens are prime rat territory. However,I have bait stations situated all around my land and top them up as required. I don't give wild rats easy access to either food or water either. I don't want them to make my dogs and cats sick, nor do I want the things killing the songbirds which nest in my hedges, nor kill my bantams, chew the legs off broody hens, steal eggs, kill chicks.
How odd that you think a rat is cute, but a highly uncommon wingless moth species is 'disgusting'. You are a strange little person aren't you?



> i think you should appologise to Amy regarding our guinea pigs and rabbits dying as you seem to a complete insensitive old hag who always have something negative to say regardless of the situation.


 Oh anyone who knows me can tell you that I never apologise, for I am never wrong.:lol2:

You have rats in your garden which come because you don't clean up spilled food and litter, so what is negative about that? Rather your garden than mine is all I can say.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

If they're eating the mess you leave when you clean them out, then...erm..clean it up?

Attracting rats and attempting to catch them is hazardous to your other animals. And yourself.

As said, it is highly highly HIGHLY unlikely it's a pet rat, wild rats outnumber humans, it's virtually 100% certain not to be a released rat. And even if it was, it will have been in contact with other wild rats and be carrying everything they do, best avoided.

I'm not saying shoot it - I'm saying if you want what's best for you and your animals, you'll make sure there's no food supply for it, and it will go elsewhere.

Edited to add - if a rat ends up escaping and outside, it's even more unlikely there's a good owner looking for it. The only instances of pet rats being outside I've heard of are animals that have been dumped on rescue doorsteps. And even then, it's usually in a cage or a box. There wont be any pet owner looking for a released rat. Most responsible owners wouldn't let a rat escape it's cage, let alone the whole house!


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

Obviously it gets cleaned up! 

but your telling me you pick up every last seed from your garden? I think not! I have to clean out all my animals at some point so obviously sawdust, food and straw blows around!

You can have photos of our house and garden as you are obviously that adament its rat infested?! 

AND your not the only person who rescues hedgehogs! they dont eat slugs unless they are desperate!


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Nobody asked for pics - I think you're taking this far too personally.

The truth is - rats only come if there's easy pickings, you have to remove that or else you WILL get infested.

You certainly shouldn't purposefully feed them and encourage them back, they will bring their mates, and their mates' mates, and their mates' mates' mates...etc etc.


----------



## ChrisKing (Sep 30, 2008)

i know on good will that hedgehogs dont kindly take to eating snails and slugs, beetles and worms perhaps. the whole thread was wether the rat in question was a wild or domestic fancy rat, now we've had people say that it is a wild rat it just confirmed our suspicions, we have no placed the rat trap that we bought yesterday down in the garden.

i never said a rat was cute but nor would i like 1000's of moth eggs stuck to the window of my bathroom, in the pictures if certainly looked like that bathroom was unused since 1990's.

how can you be sure that your chickens, rabbits and guinea pigs who live in prime rat fen territory, are fine? how are your hutches any different to others? have you built surrounding fences 2ft deep in to the ground and out of materials no rat could climb?

the rat in question was taking food left out for the birds off the bird table, not anywhere near our guinea pigs or rabbit, also the soiled bedding and left over food gets emptied in to bags and placed in to waste bins that are emptied via the council every week.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

You've lost me now. I dont have any outdoor animals, certainly no chickens, rabbits or guineas. Also I've never posted pics of either of my bathrooms.:blush:


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

were not talking about you


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry I'm a bit slow today :blush::lol2:


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

Dont worry


----------



## ChrisKing (Sep 30, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> Nobody asked for pics - I think you're taking this far too personally.
> 
> The truth is - rats only come if there's easy pickings, you have to remove that or else you WILL get infested.
> 
> You certainly shouldn't purposefully feed them and encourage them back, they will bring their mates, and their mates' mates, and their mates' mates' mates...etc etc.


we understand that food being available will bring rats, mice etc. we dont willingly leave food about for rats.

we have built boxes for wild hedgehogs who live in our garden but not in our care, we place down dog food, cat biscuits, water and mealworms for the hedgehogs that we know live our garden. unfortunately we realise that rats and mice have been pinching food and we have stopped putting food down in the hedgehog boxes.

we cannot put rat poison down due to the hedgehogs, we have placed a trap down for the rat close to where we saw it with bait inside them, what do you suggest we do once the rat is inside the trap. someone said rats are very territorial so if we released the rat in a field the rat could die? how would you deal with it?

the only reason we retaliated towards fenwomans comment is that she stated that it would be good for us if our guinea pigs and rabbit died due to the rats diseases and in this situation that rat would leave as there would be no food in the garden, the rabbit is a rescue and the guinea pigs are off the floor and are loved very much and wouldn't want anything to happen to either of our animals, so when such comments are made, like anyone, we retaliated.


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

when i used to keep ferrets in my garden, in the aviary, i never had rats, then i got some bantams, and rats came to my yard, my mate used to put fresh ferret s**t down, the rats smell this, and smell fear. may be u could try that.


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

clever idea, thanks


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Don't worry about the hedghogs. They can fend for themselves.

They do eat a _lot_ of snails and slugs as they are a staple part of their natural diet.

'the West European Hedgehog may hibernate in the winter. It is omnivorous, feeding on a wide range of invertebrates, but preferring slugs, earthworms, beetles and other insects'


----------



## dexnos (Mar 10, 2008)

*Have I read this right????*



fenwoman said:


> Lets hope your rabbits and guinea pigs don't die from the leptospirosis the rat may carry. *I suppose if they do though, at last that will cut off it's food supply*.:whistling2:


Have I read this right??????? 

Whatever anyones views are on Rats I think this is an horrendous thing to say to anyone. I'm new here but I'm sure there are guidelines that we are supposed to follow when replying to posts??????????????


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

You have read it right, and most people would agree it's a bit harsh! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## richingram (May 11, 2008)

*wild rat*

this is the worst year for wild rodents. we keep around 12 ferrets on the farm. ferret s:censor:t only works in the short term. we never use posion to kill rodents them we only use well placed mk4 fen traps and couple of good cats. we breed fancy mice/rats and rabbits in medium numbers, but this is the first year i have ever seen wild rats knawing into hutches to kill young rabbits or weaned dumbo rats:whip:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

regarding the slugs and snails thing 


fenwoman said:


> Oh do tell oh wise one, what do obligate carnivore hedgepigs eat normally then? And to think I used to be a release site/rehabilitator of the species aswell as a member of the hedgepig preservation society.
> This was taken from the society website under the 'diet' section.
> SO what did you think they ate?


wild hedgehog care referenced from: http://www.thehedgehog.co.uk/diet.htm#slugs which is a site recommended by experienced native hedgie recues and rehabilitators:

*Slugs and Snails*

Gardeners wrongly think having hedgehogs in the garden is all they need to keep the slug and snail population down.​ 

 Hedgehogs mainly eat beetles and caterpillars, not slugs and snails
 The idea that they _only_ eat slugs and snails is very wrong.  Only approximately 5% of their diet naturally will be slugs or snails.
 They will only eat a lot of slugs and snails when they are starving and no other food is available.
 A hedgehog that is forced to rely only on slugs and snails will not survive long. Offering a hedgehog additional food is the best thing for the hedgehog
 *Slugs and snails are the primary carriers for the lungworm which is the biggest killer of hedgehogs except for us and our careless behaviour







*



 When the lungworms breed inside the hedgehog they rapidly multiply, fill the hedgehog's lungs and the hedgehog either dies from drowning (Pneumonia) or bleeding from the lungs.
 Hedgehogs with lungworms have terrible breathing problems, are very thin and underweight, often have bad diarrhoea and will have secondary bacterial infections. Once the worms are well established the hedgehog coughs like an old smoker and gasp for air before dying in agony. Post mortem examinations often show the lungs as a solid mass with very little lung tissue left
 * Over half of all the hedgehogs brought into Rescue Centres or Wildlife Hospitals in Autumn and Winter die because of the damage the lungworms have done to them. *

Pat Morris in The new Hedgehog Book (ISBN 1873580711) available direct from BHPS  or Amazon.co.uk







says:​There is usually a significant prevalence of lungworms in hedgehogs. They cause a type of pneumonia that is often fatal. Lungworms are a special kind of nematode worm and are often very widespread. They are very tiny (invisible without a microscope) but attack the lungs in large numbers. This causes the hedgehog to produce a lot of watery fluid in its air passages and breathing becomes very laboured. Once the worms have established the hedgehog wheezes and coughs as though it had smoked 40 cigarettes a day. Hedgehogs get these parasites as a result of eating slugs and snails within which the parasite larvae live.​


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

guys let it go, not worth wasting time arguing with the old hag, you cant argue with someone who has obvious issues to the fact that they are under the impression that they are all knowing.

Im sure your house is alot cleaner than the said person and the fact that they are making comments about the cleanliness of someone elses house makes me laugh.

Back to the subject at hand, looks like a wild rat to me, I assume when you say you have been out and got a trap that you have got the ones that make a short sharp snap?

probably the best option, anyway hope you have sucess removing him in which ever way you choose.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

retri said:


> guys let it go, not worth wasting time arguing with the old hag, you cant argue with someone who has obvious issues to the fact that they are under the impression that they are all knowing.
> 
> Im sure your house is alot cleaner than the said person and the fact that they are making comments about the cleanliness of someone elses house makes me laugh.
> 
> ...


 

No its a humane trap which we use at the sanctuary
Everyone is entitled to an opinion and there will be lots of different opinions on an open forum about what should be done with the rat. Personally I would relocate it as right or wrong this is what we do when we have a few rats but sadly when we have a huge outbreak the rat man puts down bait boxes.
I dont know why we cant all agree to disagree.


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

if i was you i would humane trap it and either relocate or bump it off.
if you fancy a 6 week wait then call the rat man but youll have loads of rats by then:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

angeldog said:


> if i was you i would humane trap it and either relocate or bump it off.
> if you fancy a 6 week wait then call the rat man but youll have loads of rats by then:lol2:


 If I phone my council, the ratman comes within the week.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

ChrisKing said:


> we understand that food being available will bring rats, mice etc. we dont willingly leave food about for rats.
> 
> we have built boxes for wild hedgehogs who live in our garden but not in our care, we place down dog food, cat biscuits, water and mealworms for the hedgehogs that we know live our garden. unfortunately we realise that rats and mice have been pinching food and we have stopped putting food down in the hedgehog boxes.
> 
> ...


 Just one small pojnt or two (which I'm sure you are going to take as criticism or nastiness).
Dog food is bad for hedgepigs. It contains little meat and plenty soya. Hedgepigs need cat food if you insist on feeding them anything at all. As you recognise,you are actually feeding rats.
Poison will not harm the hedgepigs. If you aren't capable of finding out about poisons, how they work, how to prevent non target species from getting to it etc, then call in a professional. However, if you are insterested, I can tell you to buy bait boxes and rat bloxs. Something like tomcat2. These wax blocks are not attractive to hedgepigs. They get threaded onto a little metal bar which fits inside the bait box. Once the lid is clicked shut, nothing other than rats and mice can get in to eat the poison blocks and none of the poison can be dragged out of the box. Nothing can prise the lid of the box open either. This particular poison is my favourite because it needs more than one feed for it to be toxic. It is an accumulative poison. By the time the rat has eaten enough for it to become effective, it will be feeling pretty poorly and sleeping a lot down in the nest. The good point of this is that while the rat is out and about, should one of my cats kill it, there won't be enough poison in the rat's body to affect my cats.
There are other poisons on the market which will kill with one dose, however, since I have cats, I don't want to risk them taking a rat with a high concentration of poison inside it.

You have hit on the problem of what to do with a rat caught inside a humane (or fenn) trap. Any means of despatch must, by law, and by your own morals, be instant. Drowning is not an option on both of those levels and any right minded human being could not allow any animal, even vermin, to suffer a long, terrifying and torturous drawn out death such as drowing would mean. Having once nearly drowned myself as a young girl, I can tell you that it is a dreadful way to die. If anyone wants to advocate this method, I would be more than willing, in the interests of scientific research and education, to come and upend them into a waterbutt for several minutes so that they get the full effect of what they are about to do to a living creature. It might help change their mind!
I would be most obliged if you could copy and paste the section where I actually said that it would be a good thing if your animals died. As far as I'm concerned, I never said any such thing and consider that to suggest that I did, means that you are having a fit of hystrionics.
I understand that you wouldn't want anything to happen to your pets, which make it even more amazing that you are more than happy to have wild vermin threatening their lives.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

bassy 1019 said:


> when i used to keep ferrets in my garden, in the aviary, i never had rats, then i got some bantams, and rats came to my yard, my mate used to put fresh ferret s**t down, the rats smell this, and smell fear. may be u could try that.


 when I had 15 ferrets, I tried this too. I still had rats. It doesn't work.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

retri said:


> guys let it go, not worth wasting time arguing with the old hag, you cant argue with someone who has obvious issues to the fact that they are under the impression that they are all knowing.
> 
> Im sure your house is alot cleaner than the said person and the fact that they are making comments about the cleanliness of someone elses house makes me laugh.


I would be most interested to hear on what grounds you make this statement. Have you ever visited the OP's home? Have you ever visited my home? If the answer to both is "no" them you are simply urinating into the wind sweetie.



> Back to the subject at hand, looks like a wild rat to me, I assume when you say you have been out and got a trap that you have got the ones that make a short sharp snap?


Oh great advice that is. Those break neck traps will also break the necks of hedgepigs, wild birds, guinea pigs, rabbits and other animals unfortunate enough to investigate it.
I was stupid enough to use them when I knew no better, until I began to find dead or maimed songbirds in them. Then I threw them away and used something more humane.



> probably the best option, anyway hope you have sucess removing him in which ever way you choose.


And just to relieve you of your ignorance on the topic, poison inside bait boxes is the safest and most efficient way of removing a rat infestation.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> No its a humane trap which we use at the sanctuary
> Everyone is entitled to an opinion and there will be lots of different opinions on an open forum about what should be done with the rat. Personally I would relocate it as right or wrong this is what we do when we have a few rats but sadly when we have a huge outbreak the rat man puts down bait boxes.
> I dont know why we cant all agree to disagree.


 Have you noticed Shell, that when you and I disagree, we just disagree and get on with it. We don't resort to name calling, getting personal, and deciding that we are henceforth sworn enemies?
I like you, you like me, we just happen to disagree. Ehhhh, that's poerty that is.:lol2:


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

fenwoman ferret s**t does work, have tried it many times out on a farm, as long as you keep fresh crap, rats do stay away. have tried and tested it many times. r u sure u r not seeing goats instead of rats! lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Have you noticed Shell, that when you and I disagree, we just disagree and get on with it. We don't resort to name calling, getting personal, and deciding that we are henceforth sworn enemies?
> I like you, you like me, we just happen to disagree. Ehhhh, that's poerty that is.:lol2:


 
In this world even friends can disagree and still be friends, I dont understand why people cant just accept that everyone has different opinions. What a boring world it would be if all our opinions were the same
This is an open forum and the Op asked for opinions and that is exactly what she is getting so I really dont understand why people are getting so upset by it
Nowt as strange as folk:lol2:


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

my problem was with the rude comment about my animals dying.

Just leave it now.

you two are the ones carrying it on.


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

and to be fair I asked for opinions if it was wild NOT what to do about it.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

closed due to complaints


----------

